# [REQUEST] screen rotation animation cm7



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Ive seen a couple threads on random forums about this but they were all dead. I was wondering if there is any way to port the screen rotation animation from gingerblur. It was a really nice feature and it seems like something that should be in stock android. Its in honeycomb, ios, and wp7 :/


----------



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

I miss it myself. id like to see this also


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Was wondering the same thing. All the animations are cool. But right now the main mission is to get whats already there to work. So pcs himself wont be doing this now, I can tell u that. But maybe webst3r knows how to do it. Ill ask him

Sent from mi dx


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been looking through the framework and I think I know what to do. When I get home, I'll take a look.

Sent from my Microwave


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> I've been looking through the framework and I think I know what to do. When I get home, I'll take a look.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave


w00t w00t


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

+1
I thought it may have been a spare parts thing like the on/off animation needing the speeds to both be on normal
Hope webst3r can get this working


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> I've been looking through the framework and I think I know what to do. When I get home, I'll take a look.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave


sweeet thanks!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well sorry guess we both forgot to update this thread...but apparently theres something with it...that just doesnt work....i now know that we can do the custom fancy animations from liberty...with a pretty easy tweak...if yall want i can make a quick tutorial...but it seems the screen rotation is a no go at this point. He talked to rummy at bunch and everything he said didnt end up working...so we'll see if in the future we can figure it out...but not sure at this point


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> well sorry guess we both forgot to update this thread...but apparently theres something with it...that just doesnt work....i now know that we can do the custom fancy animations from liberty...with a pretty easy tweak...if yall want i can make a quick tutorial...but it seems the screen rotation is a no go at this point. He talked to rummy at bunch and everything he said didnt end up working...so we'll see if in the future we can figure it out...but not sure at this point


aw alright, thanks for trying. What fancy.animations?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

like...the screen change animations...like when opening windows...and closing windows. Well i guess they would be called window animations lol. im dumb


----------

